# Cannabis Cooperative Information



## hazewarrior (Jun 13, 2007)

I know what a cooperative is and the idea behind one.

I was wondering if anyone has a source of information for starting a cannabis cooperative. Specifically the Bylaws and Articles of Incorporation of the cooperative. Should a cooperative be incorporated or not? The information on NORML is very limited.

I have been growing my own medical cannabis for years but I know 5 or 6 other patients who don't have the time, experiance or equiptement to do so for themselves. Any information on the growers compensation would be greatly appriceated as well.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 13, 2007)

I would contact a lawyer in whatever state you plan on doing this in.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with Mr. Wakenbake. A lawyer is the only one I would have set this up for you. Only way to 100% sure. Ussually they have a basic low consultation fee. Then you can just at least see the best route. IMHO


----------



## hazewarrior (Jun 13, 2007)

I was hoping to find someone who has already started a cooperative and could go over the basics and share there experiance with me. 

What type of attorney would you recommend I consult with? Contract Law? Marijuana Law? Business Law? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 15, 2007)

NORML should have that info?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> I was hoping to find someone who has already started a cooperative and could go over the basics and share there experiance with me.
> 
> What type of attorney would you recommend I consult with? Contract Law? Marijuana Law? Business Law?
> 
> Thanks again.


 
I would go with a business law or non-profit organization law. If you call typically if they do not specialize in that area they will refer you to someone who does right on the phone at no cost.
I would also have a meeting with the prospective cooperative members and sorta get a feel for what is needed and going to happen. Like size of grow and things like that. I am pretty sure that some of the coops members will need specific quantities of certain strains. So you would want to know those things before meeting with the attorney. Sorta like a proposed business plan in a way.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)

There is a list of mj friendly Lawyers on the norml website.. i agree with mutt tho.. i would get all the ducks in a row before you do anything... the best way to ensure sucess is to triple check everything before you even start... especially with something like a cooperative med grow... you will want every single angle covered incase you run into trouble down the road... 

Keep us posted on this...


----------



## hazewarrior (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks all.

I have been working on the Bylaws of the cooperative for a couple of hours everyday. This is the first time I have ever written Bylaws so I have been looking at Bylaws from other non profit cooperatives and user-owned cooperatives. Most of the articles are very generic and can be tailored to fit the needs of the members. It will only consist of 5 members at first but the Bylaws can always be amended. I use references to the local laws in the articles so the purpose of the cooperative is clear to law officials. After I have finished the Bylaws I will submit them to an attorney and then incorporate. 

Here is the purpose of the cooperative. I've got 13 of 21 articles drafted but every time I am in the middle of one article I think of another one to add. Anyway, updates to come. Your thoughts are welcome.


ARTICLE I. PURPOSE OF THE COOPERATIVE
The purpose of the Cooperative is for its member to safely acquire medical cannabis (marijuana) while following the rules and guidelines set forth by the state of California under proposition 215; also known as the Compassionate Use Act of 1996. It is a non profit cooperative without intent to sale, dispense, or distribute medical cannabis in anyway. The members of the cooperative obtain their medical cannabis by designating one of its members to grow a donated number of plants for and by each member. The members of the Cooperative will evenly split the harvest and expenses to grow their medical cannabis.


----------



## hazewarrior (Jun 30, 2007)

Due to Federal Law in the U.S. and at the request of the site moderator, I will not be able to post updates on the progress and development of the Cooperation. I apologize for the inconvenience and to whom ever may have been interested in this thread.

_Haze_


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Due to Federal Law in the U.S. and at the request of the site moderator, I will not be able to post updates on the progress and development of the Cooperation. I apologize for the inconvenience and to whom ever may have been interested in this thread.
> 
> _Haze_


 
Hey Haze...
I think any legal info in what you have to do would be very beneficial to the forum. It is correct tho that Med MJ is not legal under federal law. but state by state things are changing which is good.
The only thing would be not to divulge any personal info is all.
No need for apologies man. Just our country is all bassackwards man. I myself am very curous about the "red" tape of med MJ in Cali and other states. So if you would please post on and let us know your progress.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you Mutt, for adding to this thread.

The only thing we don't allow in this regard is any information that would allow one member to know another members real life name or exact location. Anyone can log on here and read all the posts. Including cops who don't like us.

Thanks for the clarification Mutt.


Stoney.


----------



## hazewarrior (Jul 1, 2007)

This is some of the information provided by CANORML and is what inspired me to organize a small cannabis cooperative. I would be the caregiver for a small group of patients. You can read the entire article by going to the CANORML website and clicking on the caregiver section.



> _Despite the fact that scores of medical cannabis dispensaries, clubs, and delivery services are currently in business in California, *the sale of medical cannabis is strictly illegal under federal law. Under state law, sale is generally illegal except in narrowly defined circumstances. *In particular ,* non-profit "distribution" is allowed in certain cases *for patient cultivation co-ops and small-scale caregiver gardeners._
> 
> _Under federal law, sale, cultivation and possession of marijuana remain strictly illegal. The DEA has raided__ dozens of medical marijuana growers, clubs and caregivers in California since the enactment of Prop. 215. For the most part, the targets have been either high-profile activists who have attracted publicity, or commercial-scale growers whom local law enforcement have decided to turn over for federal prosecution. _
> 
> ...


 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All feedback on the issue is welcome.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Haze[/FONT]


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 24, 2007)

I havent added to this thread lately.

Im still working on the bylaws. I know a few people who would like to be members so things are looking good. Ive been working on the start up cost and I need to figure out a way to come up with the money. Im looking at anywhere from $8,000 - $10,000 for everything from equipment to the facility. I need WOODY!!!  

I drew this to use for the cooperative seal. I use it as my avatar right now. I did some different effects on it and dont know which to use. :confused2:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 24, 2007)

:holysheep: I like the second one but the 3rd one is clearer......looks good though bro.......:goodposting::cool2:


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the second one also. I think I need to renew my statement next month. Hey,did you check out my post on Todd McCormick? Have D read it also.  


Hope you're feeling better...:rofl: Sorry dude, I can't help it. I should have taken that picture. Good to see you!


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 24, 2007)

:angrywife:Naw I haven't yet I will though when she gets off of work today. 

:spit:Yeah I feel better.....I haven't drank since that night though....:rofl: That would have been a funny one to post......:ciao:


----------



## 420Lawyer (Jan 18, 2008)

Thee are many misconceptions about what types of business organization is required.  A CA not-for-profit corporation is only required for growing facilities.  Please feel free to contact my office to discuss.  
626-578-0708.  

Scott
420Lawyer.com


----------

